# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  السعودية - قانون التشهـير وحماية الفساد

## hazem mohamed

لعل نظام الجرائم الالكترونية من أهم الأنظمة التي خرجت قبل سنوات لكي ينظم الفوضى في الصحف والمواقع الالكترونية ومواقع التواصل الالكتروني حيث تحد من تلك التعبيرات المخلة أو القادحة في الأشخاص أو المؤسسات من غير أدلة بحيث تكون أشبه بالعبث أو الابتزاز أو الضغط أو غيرها من القضايا المجتمعية التي تخرج علينا بين حين وآخر.

في نظام مكافحة الجرائم الالكترونية نجد في المادة الثالثة: «يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل شخص يرتكب أيا من الجرائم المعلوماتية» ومن ضمنه: «التشهير بالآخرين، وإلحاق الضرر بهم، عبر وسائل تقنيات المعلومات المختلفة» لكننا لا نجد تفسيرا واضحا لما يمكن أن يسمى تشهيرا داخل فقرات هذا النظام.

وفي البحث عن مفهوم واضح ومحدد للتشهير، فإننا نجد أن كلمة التشهير فضفاضة وواسعة ولا توضح متى يكون الأمر تشهيرا ومتى لا يكون كذلك كالنقد أو كشف فساد المفسدين. في الموسوعة الالكترونية (ويكيبيديا) نجد أن التشهير: «هو مصطلح قانوني يتناول جميع أشكال التعبير التي تجرح كرامة الشخص أو المؤسسة» ثم يمضي التعريف بأن جميع الدول تعاقب عليه على اعتبار أن «التشهير انتهاك لحق الخصوصية وضد حرية التعبير دون الاعتماد على وقائع حقيقية» .

أما التعريفات الأخرى فلا تعدو كونها تعريفات لمفهوم شرعي يخص عقوبة التشهير بوصفه تعزيرا في بعض الأحكام القضائية. لكن نحن أمام فراغ قانوني في مثل هذه التعريفات الفضفاضة؛ إذ هو يفتح الباب لبعض الفاسدين بأن يرتكبوا فسادهم بمأمن من النقد خاصة في عدم تطبيق كثير من القوانين في البلد أو تجاهل التظلم في أكثر من مكان، فكثير من الناس ذهبت حقوقهم بسبب الفساد، وبسبب أن الأنظمة لم تفعل شيئا لمن لهم الحق، لذلك غالبا ما يلجأ المتضررون إلى محاولة فضح من أضروا بهم، والتشهير بهم، فمن لا يخاف من النظام فلعله يخاف من الفضيحة، لذلك كان التشهير عقوبة تعزيرية في بعض الأحكام القضائية.المشكلة التي تظهـر في نظام الجرائم الالكترونية فيما يخص قضية التشهير أنه يحمي الأسماء المشهرة بهم دون أن يحمي حقوق المتضررين؛ خاصة في عدم جدية بعض الأنظمة في رد الحقوق لأصحابها أو تطبيق النظام. سأعطي مثالين على خلل الأنظمة في حماية المتضررين وتشددهم في قضية التشهير. الأول في قضية السرقات العلمية.

تذكر د. سحر الخشرمي في أحد مقالاتها في صحيفة الشرق بعنوان (سرقني وبكى وسبقني واشتكى) أنه قد رفع عليها قضية تشهير لأنها تحدثت علنا عن من سرق منها بحثا علميا بعد أن استنفدت كافة الطرق القانونية لتعيد حقوقها العلمية قانونيا، لكن ذلك لم يحصل، وتم تجاهلها، ومازال السارق يحظى بمرتبة رئيس قسم في أحد الجامعات السعودية. هنا ظهـر الضحية مذنبا، فكان التشهير عاملا من عوامل حماية من يريد الفساد في ظل أنظمة لا تطبق إلا في جوانب دون جوانب أخرى.

المثال الآخر يخص أصحاب الشهادات الوهمية التي أصبح فسادها معروفا وحذرت منه الجهات المختصة كثيرا، كما أن المهتمين بنقد فساد الشهادات الوهمية يطالبون بسحبها من أصحابها حماية للمجتمع، ومع ذلك لم يتم في خصوص سحبها أو محاكمتها أي شيء، ومازال أصحابها يتباهون بها في كل مناسبة، وربما يستفيدون منها في جوانب كثيرة، لكن ما أن يتم كشف أصحاب الشهادات حتى يسارعوا إلى رفع قضايا تشهير على من نقدوهم.

هنا مرة أخرى يصطف نظام التشهير مع المذنبين أكثر من الناقدين.ما الحل في مثل هذه المسألة؟ في آخر تعريف ويكيبيديا للتشهير الذي سقته عاليا نص يمكن أن يكون ضامنا في مسألة التشهير وعدم استناد الفاسدين عليه يقول: «ما لم يعتمد على وقائع حقيقية» فإن كانت هناك وقائع حقيقية ووثائق فإن التهمة تسقط عن المشهر، ويكون المشهر به مذنبا حقيقيا يستحق ذلك التشهير، وإن خلا التشهير من أي أدلة حقيقية وموثوقة يكون هنا تشهيرا يعاقب عليه القانون.

----------


## elsayyada

التشهير جريمة .. شكرا على المعلومات

----------

